# Dominent horse contest!



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Here are some pics to get it started (These will not be judged)
This is a mare at my dad's barn she is really preggers right now and GRUMPY!! lol Her name is Twister








This is my gelding Romeo


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Bumpyy


----------



## barrelracer7335 (Aug 17, 2010)

My two new foals don't seem to like each other, left is Looker and right is Domingo


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Dobe is my big tough guy


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

*Don't take the 2nd pic into consideration!* I'm just posting it to show what happened after the first pic when he tried kicking the fence!
This is an ex-stallion Blackie shown in his stallion days as a five-year-old:lol: He is fervently defending _his_ fence. But those guys on the other side got their revenge. When he got his legs stuck shortly after the first pic was taken, they took the oppurtunity to nip his butt & legs!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, poor guy. I trust he got out with no serious injuries?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh yes lol it took alot of pushing to get him off balance so that his leg would pop out, but luckily there were several people there when it happened. It was so funny how nutty he was around other stallions or geldings and yet at that age he was calm enough for beginner riders & kids.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

My old horse, Nico. Super dominant.


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Toby childishly baring some tongue at Rose. Shame it's not quite in focus.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Wonderful pictures everyone!
Wow that one of Blackie is crazy! Serves him right lol jk. I am glad he was ok though.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Lol he thought he was tougher than he actually was (which was saying something cuz he was the biggest stud on the place at the time lol) I remember once when he was out in the big pasture with the mares over the winter, we were bringing a bale out in the back of the truck & the bonehead came prancing up, neck arched, stright infront of us to challenge the truck! ****


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Bumpy bump


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Jack's sister Mia was just too close for comfort at dinner time.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Cody throwing his weight around. Surprisingly, at 18 hds., he's not the boss! The 13.3 pony is, but Cody has to try, once in a while


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Aint that always how it is though! lol In herd of 30 or more the lead mare at my aunt's was a 14hh QH named Girlie & my old mare Ebony (13.3) was 2nd in line!


----------



## Mackieb (Aug 16, 2010)

Cello(bay) and Paisley(grey) don't seem to like each other very much . . .

LOL I love Paisley's face!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

this is our 5 year old stallion star


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Hahaha nice. I unfortunately don't have any pics of my mare, but when I turn her out with a fairly big paint, a welsh pony, both gelding, and then her in all her 14.1 hand glory, the paint goes after the welsh, and backs into him, but then can't quite figure out that generally you would kick said horse you backed into when he doesn't move, and my mare being in heat would run right in front of the paint, then try to kick him in the face when he sniffed her. Didn't have my camera though .


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Keep 'em coming guys!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Phantom is the most dominant in his field but he especially hates louie...he kinda loves the paint he's with but if he had his way Louie would be gone. p.s. there was no food in the bucket phantom was just chilling there and louie came over to say hi but Phantom wouldnt have it.


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

My yearling (hes 2 now though) gelding Chex telling bossy mare Dharma that hes just an innocent baby (ya right!)


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^Hehe! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

Halo is very much the boss, whether it's another horse or a dog LOL


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

wow lilruffian i like the pictures of your silly boy. You can tell hes like why did I do this...He looks rather calm just chilling in the fence


----------

